# CT guided aspiration of abdominal collections.



## krishna_s (May 29, 2009)

Hi,

What would be the appropriate code 10160/49080?

Clinical History: Increased white cell count and fever.

Recent CT scan demonstrates anterior abdominal wall collection involving the rightupper and the mid abdomen. There is collection within the right upper and mid abdomen. There is the VP shunt catheter within these collections.

The right upper quadrant and midabdomen wall were prepped and draped in standard sterile fashion. 1% lidocaine was injected. 

Introduction needle was inserted to the right lateral mid abdominal collections. A total 25 cc of thick pus were obtained. The right upper quadrant collection was accessed by using a 5 French introduction needle under CT guided. No fluid was obtained. The patient tolerated procedure with no evidence of complications. The patient was transferred to the floor in stable condition.

IMPRESSION: Successful CT guided aspiration right mid abdomen collection.

Thanks
S. Krishna


----------



## Shirleybala (May 29, 2009)

I lean towards 49080


----------

